# Keeping boiler full.



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

I was a bit surprised to find the reservoir empty after just making a few espresso's the other day. Okay, so I did flush the pf and clean the shower plate etc. a few times. So I'll have to be careful.

However, what can I do to ensure I don't let the boiler run low on water? I know it does not auto fill.

Perhaps run hot water through the steam wand after making an espresso?

Is there something I should do as a matter of course?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

You do need to refill the boiler after using steam as you in effect empty it. Either run water through the steam arm into a jug ( what i used to do) or run water through the grouphead into a jug or tub etc.

Failure to refill the boiler usually ends in boiler, or element in your case, replacement. Doing the above have never had any issues with the boiler and if you ensure the tank is always full prior to pulling any shots you should be fine.

Hope of help

John


----------

